# 5x5x5 centers average



## Swoncen (Nov 20, 2008)

Hello!

What is your average for the 3x3 centers of the 5x5x5? My _bad_ average is about 1:15.XX.. wondering what is yours...


----------



## Dene (Nov 20, 2008)

About 30 seconds.


----------



## Kian (Nov 20, 2008)

my avg for centers is maybe only a shade faster than yours. my 5x5 average is about 410.


----------



## Faz (Nov 20, 2008)

um about 45-50 seconds.


----------



## Leviticus (Nov 20, 2008)

25-35 seconds.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Nov 20, 2008)

2 minutes
but I only do it on gabbasoft
once I recieve my 5x5 I'll get better, I hope


----------



## Hepheron (Nov 20, 2008)

yeah for me its 45-50 seconds as well, though edges are what kill me


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 20, 2008)

Centers: 45
Edges: 45
3x3x3: 45
Total: 2:15

Good solves have better centers and/or better 3x3x3. Bad solves have worse edges (or mistakes/POPS/etc)


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 20, 2008)

My centers are close to 25 on average (I think). It could be slightly higher.


----------



## jcuber (Nov 20, 2008)

I wonder what Erik's is.


----------



## coinman (Nov 20, 2008)

My average is 1.00-1.15, my best times are about 50-55.


----------



## Garmon (Nov 20, 2008)

Edit: Make that 1:10 to around 1:20.
My edges really are terrible though.


----------



## Vulosity (Nov 20, 2008)

45-50 seconds.

I'm trying to cut 10 seconds off by practicing.


----------



## nitrocan (Nov 20, 2008)

Lets see, I do the centers in about a minute, then the 3x3 part in 30-40 seconds, and I average 3:45.

MY EDGES TAKE 2 MINUTES!?!?!?!


----------



## Erik (Nov 20, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> My centers are close to 25 on average (I think). It could be slightly higher.



Copy that (space)


----------



## Ellis (Nov 20, 2008)

I was curious so I did an average: 46.39 48.69, 42.85, (51.46), (37.53) = 45.98, I hope I can improve this a decent amount.


----------



## philkt731 (Nov 20, 2008)

Just did an avg of 12 no warm up: 30.82
27.59, 30.33, 32.25, 29.33, 30.43, 31.50, (24.77), (34.94), 31.77, 31.50, 34.04, 29.50


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 20, 2008)

I probably started at the same time as Phil - just took me 8 minutes longer (including scrambling time): 51.89
52.64, 47.66, 49.23, (45.77), 50.17, (1:06.55), 47.50, 52.33, 1:00.55, 48.92, 55.81, 54.11

What I wonder about is 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 centers average. I'm somewhere around 2:30 - 2:45 on 6x6x6 and probably around 4:00 - 4:30 on 7x7x7.


----------



## gasmus (Nov 20, 2008)

my centers times are far better than my edges times. i hate edges so i usually just practice centers for fun

5x5x5 centers: 22-25 secs EDIT: just took an average(10 of 12), 22 secs times from 19 to 24 secs
5x5x5 edges: 45-55 (45 on good days)

i dont practice 7x7 anymore but my centers were usually around 2 mins - 2 mins 20 secs


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 21, 2008)

6x6x6:
Centers = 2:00
Edges = 2:00
3x3x3 = 1:00 (or 45 without parity or 2:00 with pops)

7x7x7:
Centers = 4:00
Edges = 2:15
3x3x3 = 50


----------



## Dene (Nov 21, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> What I wonder about is 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 centers average. I'm somewhere around 2:30 - 2:45 on 6x6x6 and probably around 4:00 - 4:30 on 7x7x7.



6x6x6: 1:30ish

7x7x7: 2:50ish


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Nov 21, 2008)

Same as fazrulz, about 45-50.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Nov 21, 2008)

30-45-20 for me.


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Nov 21, 2008)

around 1.5-2 min  (I am not much of a 5x5 person :/)


----------



## mati rubik (Nov 21, 2008)

55-1:05 (centers)
1:05-1:20 (edges)
45-55 (3x3)

very bad centers and edges


----------



## aznblur (Nov 21, 2008)

25-40

I suck at centres, I should practice them.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm at about 50-70-30. for some reason I suck at 5x5 compared to my 4x4, which is about 17-25-25 excluding parity.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 21, 2008)

31.44, 36.02, 35.54, 35.20, 35.94, 33.90, (28.38), (36.91), 35.42, 33.20, 32.49, 30.62 > 33.98

On a new V-5 I'm breaking in.


----------



## Kenny (Nov 21, 2008)

Usually around 30-33. And every time I do better, I manage to screw up the edges somehow...like when I had really easy centers and I was done with them in 20-21 seconds, then something went wrong and the final time turned out to be barely sub2 :S.


----------



## Zava (Nov 21, 2008)

Kenny said:


> Usually around 30-33. And every time I do better, I manage to screw up the edges somehow...like when I had really easy centers and I was done with them in 20-21 seconds, then something went wrong and the final time turned out to be barely sub2 :S.



around the same as there. except the barely sub2 part.


----------



## Raffael (Nov 22, 2008)

about 50 - 60 for me.
i average approx 3:10.


----------



## whauk (Nov 26, 2008)

50 seconds


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 28, 2008)

around 1:10 - 1:30


----------



## Tomarse (Dec 5, 2008)

About 50 seconds, lots of room for improvement, yet i still avg 2:2x.xx


----------



## Cerberus (Dec 5, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Centers: 45
> Edges: 45
> 3x3x3: 45
> Total: 2:15
> ...



how frustrating my edges are...
centers 40-45
edges 1:10
3x3 25-30
total: 2:20


----------



## mande (Dec 5, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Centers: 45
> Edges: 45
> 3x3x3: 45
> Total: 2:15
> ...



hmm..these times seem familiar to me... yeah!
These are the approximate split up of times during my 4x4 solves.


----------



## Jacco (Dec 5, 2008)

I fail at edges..

Centers: 35-40
Edges: 65
3x3: 25-30
Total: 2:10


----------



## Tomarse (Dec 5, 2008)

Jacco said:


> I fail at edges..
> 
> Centers: 35-40
> Edges: 65
> ...



I'm worse, lets say, 46 seconds for the centres, I finish the edges at just under 2 mins,


----------



## not_kevin (Dec 5, 2008)

Tomarse said:


> Jacco said:
> 
> 
> > I fail at edges..
> ...



Centers aren't too bad. Normally sub-40 (thank you V-cubes!). Edges... brings me to 1:45 to 2:00... I'm worse than you!


----------



## Tomarse (Dec 6, 2008)

not_kevin said:


> Tomarse said:
> 
> 
> > Jacco said:
> ...


I average about 2:20 on the 5x5x5 i think i need to get my centres sub 40, and edges sub 1. then i'll be sub 2 avg.


----------



## Tomarse (Dec 6, 2008)

Anyone care to make a video showing more advanced ways (faster) to solve the centres, I still struggle and i don't even pause that much.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Dec 6, 2008)

I probably average 40 for centers now. Used to average close to 30. Oh well...

Full breakdown is probably around 40-40-40 for me now.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 7, 2008)

gasmus said:


> 5x5x5 centers: 22-25 secs EDIT: just took an average(10 of 12), 22 secs times from 19 to 24 secs



Geez, I thought the best averaged about 30.

I'd love to see a video of this, optimally with one regular solve to see what that looks like, and one slower solve demonstrating how it's done.


----------



## Tomarse (Dec 7, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> gasmus said:
> 
> 
> > 5x5x5 centers: 22-25 secs EDIT: just took an average(10 of 12), 22 secs times from 19 to 24 secs
> ...



I second that, I'd really be interested also.


----------



## gasmus (Dec 7, 2008)

Tomarse said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > gasmus said:
> ...



Ok sure, i'l upload some example solves or something soon


----------



## Tomarse (Dec 7, 2008)

gasmus said:


> Tomarse said:
> 
> 
> > StefanPochmann said:
> ...



Brilliant look foward to seeing them mate


----------



## pjk (Dec 8, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> gasmus said:
> 
> 
> > 5x5x5 centers: 22-25 secs EDIT: just took an average(10 of 12), 22 secs times from 19 to 24 secs
> ...


Here is an older topic with many breakdowns from many cubers. The best are around 30 there. If I remember correctly, Dan (Cohen) avg's around 26 centers, so since that topic was created, the times have been taken down quite a lot. 22-25 avg is the fastest I have heard of so far. There was also another 5x5 Breakdown topic that included other top cubers times like Frank Morris and Ron van Bruchem.


----------



## bonoan1027 (Dec 15, 2008)

5x5 Centers

Average: 41.48 sec.
Individual Times: 38.19, 45.93, 39.44, (36.81), 38.64, 38.68, 45.67, 40.62, 40.45, (48.86), 42.44, 44.77


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Dec 15, 2008)

gasmus said:


> Tomarse said:
> 
> 
> > StefanPochmann said:
> ...


Haha, nice, can't wait.


----------



## gasmus (Dec 15, 2008)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> gasmus said:
> 
> 
> > Tomarse said:
> ...



I filmed it yesterday morning and its been uploading since then Seriously no one at this day and age should only have 0.5 meg broadband!


----------



## joshwanakamik (Dec 15, 2008)

For me 5x5 Centers around 30-35....but now my v-cube locks up and pops now so its slowed down to around 35-40...


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 15, 2008)

2.30 centers and 3 minute edges, I'm bad


----------



## edwardtimliu (Dec 15, 2008)

centers:30-40sec
edges:40-60sec
last four:10-25sec 
3x3:15-25 lol
i vary a lot in each step.. but my average is consistent, most of them are sub 2:05


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 16, 2008)

Tomarse said:


> Anyone care to make a video showing more advanced ways (faster) to solve the centres, I still struggle and i don't even pause that much.


Not quite what you asked, and only the last part of centers, but it's probably worth posting http://cube.garron.us/big_cubes/L2C/ in this thread.
For me, having seen all those cases and tricks ("algs") for them makes L2C much more comfortable.


----------



## Tomarse (Dec 16, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> Tomarse said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone care to make a video showing more advanced ways (faster) to solve the centres, I still struggle and i don't even pause that much.
> ...



Thank you


----------



## gasmus (Dec 16, 2008)

gasmus said:


> Lt-UnReaL said:
> 
> 
> > gasmus said:
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ez3c08JHS8c&feature=channel_page


----------



## Swoncen (Dec 17, 2008)

wow, nice expamples. Thank you


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Dec 17, 2008)

Looks like I do the same moves/tricks as you...guess I just need better recognition/finger speed(and a better cube  )


----------



## Stefan (Dec 17, 2008)

Very nice, thanks a lot. Saw a few tricks I didn't know, looks like I've got a lot to learn.

Video advice: Higher angle so we can see the U face better. But it was ok.


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 17, 2008)

Wow Breandan, I do centers exactly the same way as you, I'm just about 6-8 seconds slower


----------

